# Loki the long legged mutt!



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

introducing my long legged mutt, loki, named after the god of mischief... seeing as he can open three types of locks, do all kinds of tricks, is teaching our other dog bad habits and is an all-round active puppy!

he is a german shepherd x american akita, and believe it or not, he is only ONE YEARS OLD!



















Smile for the camera! :biggrin5:



















and lastly, with his 'girlfriend', cleo the leonberger! shes a done 2 year old leonberger, and he hates being left without her, bless him  they have such a close bond.










hes a gentle giant, gets many many comments when we are out on our walks (most often 'can you put a saddle on that?' and 'jesus, that dog is huge!' ) and is loved by a lot of people 

his old owners decided it would be fun to beat him and starve him.  so he is a little weary sometimes, a little jumpy around huge moving objects and petrified of mops and brooms, but already we have got him going near them without fear! he has a little seperation anxiety because he thinks he'll be abandoned again, and everytime we leave him at home he comes sidling up to us and wets himself in his excitement, giving us gifts and not leaving us alone even if we have been gone for only an hour!

i love my loki so, and i hope his old owners get what is coming to them. :mad5:
hes my baby now, and he gets WHATEVER he wants! :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:

hope you liked my pictures of my special little boy!


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous. You can definitely see the Akita in him.

There is one around my local town, but you can't really see any Akita in him apart from the fur.


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

What a beautiful boy. It's ever so sad he had a brutal start to life but now, as you can see in the pictures, he appears a lot happier and enjoying his life to the full. 
You have done a fantastic job with him and I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures


----------



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for the messages! :001_wub: he is very akita-ish!

Froooooom....

his smile!










to the way he sleeps! x)










of course, his preferred sleeping place is on my double bed, taking most of it up and leaving no space for his poor mum xD
taking him to a dog show tomorrow maybe, hopefully we can win some ribbons in handsomeness!


----------



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

couldn't get the video the right way, but loki the bed invader is looking for affection! 

Video0019.mp4 video by Kazzuku - Photobucket


----------

